# [Essentials] GBAtemp



## Orc (Oct 9, 2008)

<div align="center"><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Welcome to The Edge of the Forums.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></div>
<!--fonto:Times New Roman--><span style="font-family:Times New Roman"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post your essential (favourite) Tempers in this topic and they'll be added to the list, for others to refer to when deciding which Temper's ePeen to stroke.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><ol type='1'><b>You may also recommend some more games in a future post but;</b> </li><li>You must not vote for <u>yourself</u>, don't be a douche.</li><li>You must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and;</li><li>You must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.</li></ol><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f47302--><span style="color:#f47302"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#8B0000--><span style="color:#8B0000"><!--/coloro-->[<u>20+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Toni Plutonij' target=_blank title='View profile for member Toni Plutonij'}>Toni Plutonij</a> - 24</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=p1ngpong' target=_blank title='View profile for member p1ngpong'}>p1ngpong</a> - 23</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f5d400--><span style="color:#f5d400"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5cc00--><span style="color:#f5cc00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58800--><span style="color:#f58800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#A0522D--><span style="color:#A0522D"><!--/coloro-->[<u>10+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a> - 18</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Linkiboy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Linkiboy'}>Linkiboy</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Xcalibur' target=_blank title='View profile for member Xcalibur'}>Xcalibur</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ScuberSteve' target=_blank title='View profile for member ScuberSteve'}>ScuberSteve</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=science' target=_blank title='View profile for member science'}>science</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Urza' target=_blank title='View profile for member Urza'}>Urza</a> - 14</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TrolleyDave' target=_blank title='View profile for member TrolleyDave'}>TrolleyDave</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=moozxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member moozxy'}>moozxy</a> - 12</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Costello' target=_blank title='View profile for member Costello'}>Costello</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=dice' target=_blank title='View profile for member dice'}>dice</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=mthrnite' target=_blank title='View profile for member mthrnite'}>mthrnite</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prime' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prime'}>Prime</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Narin' target=_blank title='View profile for member Narin'}>Narin</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mei-o' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mei-o'}>Mei-o</a> - 10</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ceb300--><span style="color:#ceb300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#e8c900--><span style="color:#e8c900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->[<u>5+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BoneMonkey' target=_blank title='View profile for member BoneMonkey'}>BoneMonkey</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Worst' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Worst'}>The Worst</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sinkhead' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sinkhead'}>Sinkhead</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sephi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sephi'}>Sephi</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ace Gunman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ace Gunman'}>Ace Gunman</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Frog' target=_blank title='View profile for member Frog'}>Frog</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CockroachMan' target=_blank title='View profile for member CockroachMan'}>CockroachMan</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Holaitsme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Holaitsme'}>Holaitsme</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Noitora' target=_blank title='View profile for member Noitora'}>Noitora</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=gizmo_gal' target=_blank title='View profile for member gizmo_gal'}>gizmo_gal</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Destructobot' target=_blank title='View profile for member Destructobot'}>Destructobot</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gore' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gore'}>Gore</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkRey' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkRey'}>DarkRey</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=distorted.frequency' target=_blank title='View profile for member distorted.frequency'}>distorted.frequency</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NeSchn' target=_blank title='View profile for member NeSchn'}>NeSchn</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=xalphax' target=_blank title='View profile for member xalphax'}>xalphax</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Doomsday Forte' target=_blank title='View profile for member Doomsday Forte'}>Doomsday Forte</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lagman' target=_blank title='View profile for member lagman'}>lagman</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mewgia' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mewgia'}>Mewgia</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tropicana' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tropicana'}>Tropicana</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=psycoblaster' target=_blank title='View profile for member psycoblaster'}>psycoblaster</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=thegame07' target=_blank title='View profile for member thegame07'}>thegame07</a> - 6</li><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=53229" target="_blank">[Μ]artin</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Veho' target=_blank title='View profile for member Veho'}>Veho</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Curley5959' target=_blank title='View profile for member Curley5959'}>Curley5959</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mars' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mars'}>Mars</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WildWon' target=_blank title='View profile for member WildWon'}>WildWon</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Little' target=_blank title='View profile for member Little'}>Little</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=FAST6191' target=_blank title='View profile for member FAST6191'}>FAST6191</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ENDscape' target=_blank title='View profile for member ENDscape'}>ENDscape</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member Densetsu3000'}>Densetsu3000</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Antoligy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Antoligy'}>Antoligy</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Diablo1123' target=_blank title='View profile for member Diablo1123'}>Diablo1123</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=OSW' target=_blank title='View profile for member OSW'}>OSW</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=papyrus' target=_blank title='View profile for member papyrus'}>papyrus</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Pizzaroo' target=_blank title='View profile for member Pizzaroo'}>Pizzaroo</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sir-Fritz' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sir-Fritz'}>Sir-Fritz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarthNemesis' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarthNemesis'}>DarthNemesis</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Westside' target=_blank title='View profile for member Westside'}>Westside</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=shaunj66' target=_blank title='View profile for member shaunj66'}>shaunj66</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=amptor' target=_blank title='View profile for member amptor'}>amptor</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=VVoltz' target=_blank title='View profile for member VVoltz'}>VVoltz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=greyhound' target=_blank title='View profile for member greyhound'}>greyhound</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hankchill' target=_blank title='View profile for member hankchill'}>hankchill</a> - 5</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Other Tempers:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b>[<u><5</u> votes]</b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=123Waffle101' target=_blank title='View profile for member 123Waffle101'}>123Waffle101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gman 101' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gman 101'}>Gman 101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=War' target=_blank title='View profile for member War'}>War</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Broken Skye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Broken Skye'}>Broken Skye</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Heran Bago' target=_blank title='View profile for member Heran Bago'}>Heran Bago</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Osaka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Osaka'}>Osaka</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jdbye' target=_blank title='View profile for member jdbye'}>jdbye</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Spikey' target=_blank title='View profile for member Spikey'}>Spikey</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sciezxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member sciezxy'}>sciezxy</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=miruki' target=_blank title='View profile for member miruki'}>miruki</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Teej' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Teej'}>The Teej</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kanchome' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kanchome'}>Kanchome</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jax' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jax'}>Jax</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joujoudoll' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joujoudoll'}>Joujoudoll</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prophet' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prophet'}>Prophet</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=phoood' target=_blank title='View profile for member phoood'}>phoood</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ShadowXP' target=_blank title='View profile for member ShadowXP'}>ShadowXP</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raven Darkheart' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raven Darkheart'}>Raven Darkheart</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Extreme Coder' target=_blank title='View profile for member Extreme Coder'}>Extreme Coder</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dark^'^Knight' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dark^'^Knight'}>Dark^'^Knight</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkAura' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkAura'}>DarkAura</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Awdofgum' target=_blank title='View profile for member Awdofgum'}>Awdofgum</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tshu' target=_blank title='View profile for member tshu'}>tshu</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TPi' target=_blank title='View profile for member TPi'}>TPi</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Szyslak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Szyslak'}>Szyslak</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PharaohsVizier' target=_blank title='View profile for member PharaohsVizier'}>PharaohsVizier</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ferrariman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ferrariman'}>Ferrariman</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bri' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bri'}>Bri</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DrKupo' target=_blank title='View profile for member DrKupo'}>DrKupo</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WeaponXxX' target=_blank title='View profile for member WeaponXxX'}>WeaponXxX</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Renegade_R' target=_blank title='View profile for member Renegade_R'}>Renegade_R</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Poster A' target=_blank title='View profile for member Poster A'}>Poster A</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KiVan' target=_blank title='View profile for member KiVan'}>KiVan</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jumpman17' target=_blank title='View profile for member jumpman17'}>jumpman17</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jalaneme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jalaneme'}>Jalaneme</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=fischju' target=_blank title='View profile for member fischju'}>fischju</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanas' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanas'}>Tanas</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chuckstudios' target=_blank title='View profile for member chuckstudios'}>chuckstudios</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=coolbho3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member coolbho3000'}>coolbho3000</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hiratai' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hiratai'}>Hiratai</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=podunk1269' target=_blank title='View profile for member podunk1269'}>podunk1269</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dominik93' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dominik93'}>Dominik93</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=.TakaM' target=_blank title='View profile for member .TakaM'}>.TakaM</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dirtie' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dirtie'}>Dirtie</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bob Evil' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bob Evil'}>Bob Evil</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dylan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dylan'}>Dylan</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=strata8' target=_blank title='View profile for member strata8'}>strata8</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KillerMech' target=_blank title='View profile for member KillerMech'}>KillerMech</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Myke' target=_blank title='View profile for member Myke'}>Myke</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chaotic_geo' target=_blank title='View profile for member chaotic_geo'}>chaotic_geo</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=R4man18' target=_blank title='View profile for member R4man18'}>R4man18</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member bortzANATOR'}>bortzANATOR</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=zardoz' target=_blank title='View profile for member zardoz'}>zardoz</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Count Duckula' target=_blank title='View profile for member Count Duckula'}>Count Duckula</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bangbanger' target=_blank title='View profile for member bangbanger'}>bangbanger</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=silent sniper' target=_blank title='View profile for member silent sniper'}>silent sniper</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=EmperorOfCanada' target=_blank title='View profile for member EmperorOfCanada'}>EmperorOfCanada</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hexane26' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hexane26'}>Hexane26</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=B-Blue' target=_blank title='View profile for member B-Blue'}>B-Blue</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shinji' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shinji'}>Shinji</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kryss' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kryss'}>Kryss</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HernanZh' target=_blank title='View profile for member HernanZh'}>HernanZh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Webyugioh' target=_blank title='View profile for member Webyugioh'}>Webyugioh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=deufeufeu' target=_blank title='View profile for member deufeufeu'}>deufeufeu</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Opium' target=_blank title='View profile for member Opium'}>Opium</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Upperleft' target=_blank title='View profile for member Upperleft'}>Upperleft</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Eternal Myst' target=_blank title='View profile for member Eternal Myst'}>Eternal Myst</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skawo96' target=_blank title='View profile for member skawo96'}>skawo96</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SleepyPrince' target=_blank title='View profile for member SleepyPrince'}>SleepyPrince</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Absynthe' target=_blank title='View profile for member Absynthe'}>Absynthe</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DieForIt' target=_blank title='View profile for member DieForIt'}>DieForIt</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Seven' target=_blank title='View profile for member Seven'}>Seven</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gaisuto' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gaisuto'}>Gaisuto</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shakraka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shakraka'}>Shakraka</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ozmodchips' target=_blank title='View profile for member ozmodchips'}>ozmodchips</a> - 1</li></ul><div align="center"> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/hate2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="hate2.gif" /> 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Orc' target=_blank title='View profile for member Orc'}>Orc</a> - 33</div>


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 9, 2008)

(if we can vote for more then one) Bonemonkey, p1ngpong, scubers, destructr, urza


----------



## hankchill (Oct 9, 2008)

hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill and hankchill.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

deufeufeu, darthnemesis and normmatt
bonemonkey linkiboy orc scubers p1ngpong urza and JPH


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

p1ngpong, Orc and JPH 

That is all.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 9, 2008)

orcorcorc


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

orc again


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2008)

we're games now?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> we're games now?


+1 for dice


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

orc, linkiboy, science, moozxy, orc, ace gunman, urza, amptor, phoood, orc, westside, costello, mthrnite, orc, scubersteve, trolleydave, toniplutonij, wildwon, orc, narin, hiratai, jph, sinkhead, orc, jax, jdbye, bonemonkey, hadrian, jdbye, veho, orc, mewgia, orc, orc, orc, orc, orc, orc, orc, orc, ORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORC


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Welcome to The Edge of the Forums.
> Post your essential (favourite) Tempers in this topic and they'll be added to the list, for others to refer to when deciding which Temper's ePeen to stroke.
> 
> 
> ...





I can't stroke my own e-peen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway there are tons of people I would vote for if I could remember them all, but I can't remember any so I'll just vote Xcalibur for now.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

jalaneme bonemonkey scubersteve podunk the worst



BUT NOT SPIKEY!!!!!!


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

Bonemonkey:4
p1ngpong:3
scubers:4
destructr:1
urza:3
hankchill:1
linkiboy:3
orc:3
JPH:3
dice:1
jalaneme:1
the worst:1
podunk:1
science:1
moozxy:1
acegunman:1
amptor:1
phood:1
westside:1
costello:1
mthnrite:1
trollydave:1
toniplutonij:1
wildwon:1
Narin:1
hiritai:1
Sinkhead:1
jax:1
mewgia:1
hadrian:1
jdbye:1


----------



## Orc (Oct 9, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Bonemonkey:4
> p1ngpong:3
> scubers:4
> destructr:1
> ...


No.


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2008)

closed at OP's request


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2008)

misread OP's original request.
THREAD REOPENED!


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

mmmhmmm   
* BoneMonkey - 4
* ScuberSteve - 4
* Orc - 4
* p1ngpong - 3
* Urza - 3
* JPH - 3
* Linkiboy - 2

* science - 1
* moozxy - 1
* Ace Gunman - 1
* amptor - 1
* phoood - 1
* Westside - 1
* Costello - 1
* mthrnite - 1
* TrolleyDave - 1
* WildWon - 1
* Narin - 1
* Hiratai - 1
* Sinkhead - 1
* Jax - 1
* Hadrian - 1
* jdbye - 1
* Veho - 1
* Mewgia - 1
* Jalaneme - 1
* podunk1269 - 1
* The Worst - 1
* destructr (?) - 1


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2008)

^ if you don't mind please stop confusing the OP with your incorrect numbers


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Dominik93 (NekoLeah)
Toni Plutonij
TrolleyDave
dice
jdbye
WildWon
Sephi


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 9, 2008)

p1ngpong (of course) and dice. As well as many others, but these are special  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Salamantis. But Scuber keeps being mean to me so he doesn't get my vote


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

hey how come im not in the list yet?
Be sure to add me once you edit the list orc!


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Why am I not here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well. I guess I vote for Little and myself.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill, hankchill and hankchill.




see... i have this little secret here, i never told anyone it: i kill people

i vote myself


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 9, 2008)

dice, science, Orc

that is all


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Jerme said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no stroking your own epenis
also, you're not as funny as you think you are


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 9, 2008)

and Xcalibear


----------



## Mars (Oct 9, 2008)

sinkhead
bonemonkey
linkiboy
westside
hadrian
orc
p1ngpong
science
mewgia
xcalibur


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

Little


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Prime cause he's so easily trolled.


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Prime cause he's so easily trolled.



Xcalibur because he sucks.


amirite?


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

I want to vote playallday! He's a great user!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Please people, this isn't gonna work if you keep doing this.



			
				Prime said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol you just proved my point.


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Please people, this isn't gonna work if you keep doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done Captain obvious.

Anyways, Orc don't put my name on the list....for certain reasons. Just don't ok man? If you really need to know then ask me in a pm.

kthanks.


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Anyways, Orc don't put my name on the list....for certain reasons. Just don't ok man? If you really need to know then ask me in a pm.


Why???


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is my rock?



Spoiler



http://home2.owc.net/~mojow/civic/pics/expressions/CaptainObvious.jpg


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Shakraka (Oct 10, 2008)

KiVan. He puts the Van in PartyVan.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

science 
moozxy
raulpica
orc
cockroachman
ace gunman
amptor
drkupo
narin
veho
kanchome
etc.
etc.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

Orc. Orc. Orc.
Toni Plutonij.
Narin.
Hadrian.
TrolleyDave.
Urza.
tinymonkeyt


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PUT HIS NAME IN ORC

PLEASE


----------



## Grimalkin (Oct 10, 2008)

hankchill X Infinity + 1


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 10, 2008)

Costello, Orc, linkiboy, chuckstudios, ScuberSteve, Sephi, BoneMonkey, mthrnite, Narin, Urza

Edit: Oh yeah, [M.]artin and amptor


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 10, 2008)

Orc, Mewgia, Linkiboy, Sinkhead, ScuberS, Orc.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 10, 2008)

tshu, TPi, mthrnite, .TakaM, Orc

More coming soon, when my head is done having sex with ache


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Orc, Mewgia, Sinkhead, Scrubber, mthr, Salad


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Raven Darkheart, Joujoudoll, Orc go back to sleep


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 10, 2008)

Linkiboy, only because he made that radical Lucky Star video + he was a girl for a short time + he's better than you.

*EDIT:* Oshit, he's still a girl.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

[ M ] artin


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 10, 2008)

Xcalibutt '08


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 10, 2008)

VVoltz
Linkiboy
Orc
Hadrian
Lagman
The Worst
tinymonkeyt
Osaka
mthrnite
Spikey

Those are essential for a healthy GBATemp diet..


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 10, 2008)

What about ME?!?
















....












Ok fine, I nominate ScuberS and P1ngpong


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 10, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> What about ME?!?



You're not essential.. maybe noteworthy, but essential? Nah..


----------



## Shinji (Oct 10, 2008)

can i DEnominate someone?  Everyone knows who that would be if I were able to...


my double vote goes to Orcsaka!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 10, 2008)

glad to see I'm on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks whoever voted for me.

My list:
Me (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Linkiboy
Orc
Bonemonkey
p1ingpong
pizzapasta
tshu
dirtie
Urza
ficshju
ScuberSteve
The Worst
science
moozxy

uhhh I'll probably be back with more later


----------



## Orc (Oct 10, 2008)

Remember:
If you want to add to the list, make a new post.
Just editing your old post makes me skip over it.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 10, 2008)

Salad Man Tits
Sinkhead (when he's not being a politenazi)

PRIME just so you add him to the list


also Orc why did you put yourself way at the bottom?

You are winning, with 13 votes. Enjoy it!

[edit again] playallday, because he used one of my quotes in his sig for a while. Though he isn't now...


----------



## Orc (Oct 10, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Salad Man Tits
> Sinkhead (when he's not being a politenazi)
> 
> PRIME just so you add him to the list
> ...


lol Prime is now at 2.
I think being the Topic Creator influences people's votes so I'm not counting myself and gonna make an ePeen counter at the bottom.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 10, 2008)

Since Bonemonkey's up the list, I'm guessing you're allowed to vote for ones that aren't here anymore?

I vote for Bob Evil. I'm surprised he's not mentioned much.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 10, 2008)

I vote for me. Because I'm the underdog.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart, Joujoudoll, Orc go back to sleep


im an insomniac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i vote TD, Toni, Linki


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> I want to vote playallday! He's a great user of heroin



???



Science, moozxy, linkiboy, bonermonkey, orc, xcalibear, lagman, spikey, hadrian, JPH (sometimes), costy, shaunj66, jax, cockroachman, greyhound, trolleydave, hankchill, tpi, tinymonkeyt, ScuberS, Narin, Mthrnite, coolbho, [ M ]artin, dice, VVolts, phood, Dylan (if it's the same dylan as on irc), Veho, urza, theworst, sinkhead.

that's all i can think of right now, sorry if i missed you

(and sorry to whoever has to tally all these up)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij, TrolleyDave, Orc, Doomsday Forte


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 10, 2008)

ORCORCORCORCORCORCORC. All members of the Radioactive Force, Urza and JPH. AND BONEMONKEY


----------



## JPH (Oct 10, 2008)

I have one question: 

Why am I not at the top of the list?

Thanks.

-JP


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I have one question:
> 
> Why am I not at the top of the list?
> 
> ...



you were banned for using performance enhancing scripts


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I have one question:
> 
> Why am I not at the top of the list?
> 
> ...


+1 JPH, there you go!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I have one question:
> 
> Why am I not at the top of the list?
> 
> ...



hmmmmmm I wonder


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Can I use images to acquire votes!?


----------



## Orc (Oct 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I have one question:
> 
> Why am I not at the top of the list?
> 
> ...


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

vote4science

I'll add to this later, but its a fun idea (I only like it cause I have quite a few votes). I'm too busy watching hockey to remember who I like and dislike. 

But right now I will vote for Prime.

vote4Prime


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 10, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> destructr (?) - 1


Woops i meant Destructobot (Here), i'm pretty sure he was destructr or something on irc.

EDIT: Do voters get mysterious votes? Cause i'mpretty sure no ones voted for me yet?


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 10, 2008)

................................


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

^+1 to that guy


Also, my last post was a joke.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait. Someone voted for me? That's surprising to see.

JPH, Science, Mei-o, Linki, [ M ]artin, Destructobot (WHERE ARE YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), Urza. Hmmm. Those are the only ones I can think of at the moment. I'll add more later.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 10, 2008)

ORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORC


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 Tropicana, he can't find that guy who voted for him.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 for the leader toni plutonij.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

1+ for toni


----------



## Mars (Oct 10, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Mars (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 Prophet


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 10, 2008)

I am SO unloved.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 10, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I am SO unloved.


Same here :'(


----------



## Gore (Oct 10, 2008)

Frog
Heran Bago
Orc


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

123Waffle101 - Radioactive Cookie Monster
Antoligy - teh 1337 h4xz0r
Curley5959 - Nuclear Cheats Editor
DarkRey - Enforcer of Radioactivity
Densetsu3000 -  Nuclear Ninja
Diablo1123 - Radioactive Marine (current unit as avatar)
distorted.frequency - Communication Expert with Distorting Abilities
Doomsday Forte - Glowing Berserker
ENDscape - Radioactive Catboy
Frog - The Radioactive Cavalry Captain
gizmo_gal - THE QWEEN
Gman 101 - Radiasian
granville - The Nuclear Rainbow Commander
Hadrian - Radioactive Organ & Bone Hacker
Holaitsme - The Radioactive Board Thrasher
Law - The Crazed Radioactive Gunman
Mars- Radioactive Propaganda Minister
Mei-o - Prince of Lolis
NeSchn - Radioactive Black Metal Kid
Noitora - Radioactive ROM hacking department captain
OSW - Hybrid Nuclear/Human Physicist 
p1ngpong - p0wn commander
papyrus - The Radioactive Paper
Pizzaroo - Radioactive Paper Plane Pilot and Immortal Kamikaze
Sinkhead - Radioactive Rear Admiral
Sir-Fritz - Radioactive Nightmare
thegame07 - suicide bomber
TrolleyDave - Gun Runner
Tropicana - Korean Radioactivity Section Commander
xalphax - Little Bit Radioactive Soldier


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah lets start the domination of this thread.... 
lol


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> 123Waffle101 - Radioactive Cookie Monster
> Antoligy - teh 1337 h4xz0r
> Curley5959 - Nuclear Cheats Editor
> DarkRey - Enforcer of Radioactivity
> ...



you forgot to mention our beloved leader.

oh, i vote for

Toni, Gore and everyone listed above!
(except me obviously)


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij and Hadrian!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

im so unpopular


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> im so unpopular


You ain't unpopular. You're just still a kid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll vote for you though. +1 for Raika!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks +1 for granville


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> thanks +1 for granville


Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should join the Radioactive Force! This will increase your popularity by a lot! Just click the userbar in my sig if you're interested!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 10, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.. let's go to a bar guys.. no one wants us here..


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 for CockroachMan!

I know you all, but can't keep track of you all! You're all deserving of a good title to me!


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 10, 2008)

Linki. :|


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

OK....somehow, I've skipped this topic completely......
Let's see:

Densetsu3000
TrolleyDave
WildWon
NeSchn
p1ngpong
Xcalibur
gizmo_gal
distorted.frequency
Veho
Minox_IX
Holaitsme
DarkRey
granville
Mei-o
Hadrian
Sinkhead
JPH (cheaty little bastard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Frog
Gore
Noitora
PizzaPasta
Dark Knight (I don't know his original username with that bat thingy)
Tropicana
strata8
KillerMech
Myke
Prophet
Orc
The Worst

..these are from top of my head...I know I've forgot some, so I'll add them later (no hard feelings everyone)..


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

you forgot me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +1 for toni plutonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Ferrariman
chaotic_geo
darthnemesis
Destructobot
xalphax
miruki
Raika (because you're a good BAN player)
DarkAura


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Ferrariman
> chaotic_geo
> darthnemesis
> Destructobot
> ...


me?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

psycoblaster





How could I even forget you! sorry for that!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 10, 2008)

Physcoblaster, Toni Plutonij, scubersteeve, linkiboy, and p1ngpong. >:{D


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep, +1 for psycoblaster!


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

123Waffle101
Antoligy
Curley5959
DarkRey
Densetsu3000
Diablo1123
distorted.frequency
Doomsday Forte
ENDscape
Frog
gizmo_gal
Gman 101
Holaitsme
Law
Mars
Mei-o
NeSchn
Noitora
OSW
p1ngpong
papyrus
Pizzaroo
Sinkhead
Sir-Fritz
thegame07
TrolleyDave
Tropicana
xalphax


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 10, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Extreme Coder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I've been here for 3 years and almost no one knows me :/
Let's go raid another topic or something..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh
dont feel bad
everyone here knows u........ermm.........actually...who are you?..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

I  know Extreme Coder, but haven't seen  you much lately.....You were more active when I started to post here some time  ago!!

Here, let me give you my vote...

*Extreme Coder*


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I  know Extreme Coder, but haven't seen  you much lately.....You were more active when I started to post here some time  ago!!
> 
> Here, let me give you my vote...
> 
> *Extreme Coder*


free epeen strokage.

my vote today is for Sephi, Granville, Mei-o


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot

Szyslak
science 
moozxy
PharaohsVizier


----------



## Orc (Oct 10, 2008)

:/ Holy shit... updating right now. Please try to vote reasonable and not just copy-past from a list.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

I am voting reasonable....I've typed every member I actually like here......Haven't copied it from anywhere!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 for toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im just a loyalist


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 for orc for making this thread


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> 123Waffle101
> Antoligy
> Curley5959
> DarkRey
> ...


+1 for everyone on this list (excluding myself, unless we're allowed to vote for ourselves)

And of course, +1(0000000000) for Toni


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Tony Plutonij
WildWon
DarkRey
R4man18
Szyzslak
lagman
Hadrian
Costello
Dice
p1ngpong
Gore
Frog
distorted.frequency
tinymonkeyt
bortzANATOR
Veho
Hankchill
Linkiboy
science
moozxy
Scubersteve
Tanas
greyhound
shaunj66
sinkhead
FAST6191
Destructobot
zardoz
The Teej
Minox_IX
psycoblaster
Bri
Neschn
Count Duckula
Dark Knight
JPH
bangbanger
Woltz
CockroachMan
xalphax
Joujoudoll
gizmo_gal
Renegade_R
Urza
Raven Darkheart
silent sniper
Xcalibur
Holaitsme
EmperorOfCanada
PharaohsVizier
Ace Gunman
Jax
Mei-O
Sephi
Law
Ferrarriman
Broken Skye
and of course Orc.

Anyone I've missed, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Few more members:
tinymonkeyt
Prime
Scubersteve
Bri
CockoachMan
AceGunman
Sephi
Law

and I'm not sure if I've mentioned you already.....ORCORCORCORCORC

EDIT:
And this is *Dark^'^Knight * http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=76835


----------



## Mars (Oct 10, 2008)

WeaponXxX
CockroachMan
Broken Skye
Mewgia
granville


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

moozxy, Awdofgum, CockroachMan, Hadrian, Orc, PizzaPasta, raulpica, Sephi, ShadowXP, The Worst, Toni Plutonij, Xcalibur

JPH, Costello, shaunj66, mthrnite, dice, jumpman17 (we can't have a forum without moderators and the such!)

I'm kinda busy, so if I missed anyone, sorry!


----------



## Little (Oct 10, 2008)

HMmm

Costello
Dice
Prime
Toni plutsomething
mrthrnite


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

sciexzy


----------



## WB3000 (Oct 10, 2008)

FAST6191

He needs more than one vote!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

How's Narin not at the top of the list?  He deserves a vote from each person who's downloaded his cheat database.  

+1 for Narin


----------



## Law (Oct 10, 2008)

In no particular order

Hadrian
Lagman
DarthNemesis
Toni Plutonij
Linkiboy
Orc
science
moozxy
Sephi
Costello
VVoltz
mthrnite
DrKupo
Wildwon
[ M ]artin
shaunj66
FAST6191
WeaponXxX
Mewgia
Noitora
Narin
Urza
Tropicana
tinymonkeyt
CockroachMan
The Best Worst
Ace Gunman
Destructobot
Westside
greyhound
Amptor
The Teej
Heran Bago
Broken Skye
granville
JPH
Kanchome
Hexane26/Beve
Mei-o

I've probably missed a few people out, but those are the people who I can think of at the moment.

Does IPS Driver Error count as a temper yet?


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 10, 2008)

Pizzapasta is so cool he is up there twice!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow I am honoured to have so many votes!


I vote for Toni Plutonij of course!


----------



## Law (Oct 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Wow I am honoured to have so many votes!
> 
> 
> I vote for Toni Plutonij of course!



Knew I forgot somebody.

+1 for p1ngpong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Ufff....

Narin (damn,  I really shouldn't have forgot him) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FAST6191
WaponXxX
Little


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

Wha?? I got votes? Is it because im radioactive? or is it because you people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me?
You shall love my cats!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

Guess I should add a few more

Prime
Gore
Frog
Greyhound
PizzaPasta
Trolleydave


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 p1ngpong
so he wont pwn me


----------



## Neko (Oct 10, 2008)

Minox_IX
Costello
[*M*]artin
Sephi
Jdbye
Orc
Hadrian

I hope I didn't forget anyone. :\


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh yeah also thegame07 cos hes kewl and a former DS-X mod!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij
p1ngpong
Prime
Hadrian
The Worst

I don't know that many people yet, but these seem pretty cool


----------



## Prime (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 p1ngpong


----------



## War (Oct 10, 2008)

Hadrian
Doomsday Forte
Noitora
DarthNemesis


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 10, 2008)

+
p1ngpong
Costello
science
moozxy
Destructobot
Ace Gunman
Westside

Why I have the feeling that eventually everyone will have voted on everyone!?


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 10, 2008)

I only have 5 votes??? I hate you all )':

Adding a vote for chuckstudios


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Prime (Oct 10, 2008)

yey i only have 5 votes


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 10, 2008)

war, little


----------



## moozxy (Oct 10, 2008)

Nobody wanted to make me a list so these are the people I can think of now

Science
Xcalibur
Raulpica
Orc
sciezxy
Poster A


----------



## raulpica (Oct 10, 2008)

Prime, Little, Orc, xcalibur, science, moozxy, dice, Ace Gunman, B-Blue, lagman, Spikey, Shinji, p1ngpong, ScuberS, tinyt, Renegade_R, sciezxy, Poster A, shaun, Costello, amptor, TheWorst and a lot more which I've currently forgot.

But I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'all


----------



## Law (Oct 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave

I'm slowly starting to think of people I earlier forgot about. TrolleyDave is awesome.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2008)

Miruki
Kryss
HernanZh
Toni Plutonij
Law
Darthnemesis
Webyugioh
Psycoblaster
Science
Hadrian
Orc
FAST6191
p1pngpong
War
CockroachMan
Prime
Raulpica
Xcalibur
Mei-o
Frog
tinymonkeyt
Lagman
Ace gunman
Deufeufeu

I hope I didn't forget anyone...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 10, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Hadrian
> *Doomsday Forte*
> Noitora
> DarthNemesis


!  

Hmm...

DarthNemesis
Destructobot
granville
Hadrian
Mei-o
miruki
Orc
PizzaPasta
Toni Plutonij
War(cueid)

...and many more.  :3


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> !



/me twitches

Also, I vote for War too


----------



## Gore (Oct 11, 2008)

Thread was a good idea, but then people decided to go and vote for EVERYONE.

This is an ESSENTIALS thread, not a "hey look me and about 50 other people are in 'radioactive force' i'm going to copy a list of those people and post it so they will post me". It also isn't a "i'm not on the list so i'll post 50 people so they'll post me". It's not even a "i'll post and say how nobody posted me, in an attempt to get votes!" kind of thread.


+1 TO ORC FOR DEALING WITH SO MUCH BULLSHIT.


IMPACT


----------



## The Worst (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 PaperPlanes


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 11, 2008)

hmmm let's see (it's gonna be too long, sorry orc)

KiVan
lagman
Opium
narin
The Teej
jumpman17
xcalibur
cockroach man
orcorcorcorcorcorcorcorc
Upperleft
Eternal Myst  
gizmo_gal  
skawo96  
SleepyPrince  
Absynthe 
DieForIt
tinymonkeyt
the worst
dice
[?]artin
toni plotunij
raulpica
kanchome
westside
shaunj66
amptor
jph
TrolleyDave
moozxy
costello
linkiboy
hadrian
VVoltz
ScuberS
science
urza
pingpong
mthrnite
Jax
sinkhead
Veho
sephi
mewgia
granville
Broken skye
ace gunman
destructobot
curley5959
Jalaneme
prime
joujoudoll
Mars
Wildwon
DarkAura
HeranBago
Little
fast6191
Gore
hankchill
Minox_IX
greyhound
Salamantis
prophet
phoood
fischju
Osaka
Extreme Coder
Tanas
Awdofgum
PizzaPasta
ShadowXP
chuckstudios
coolbho3000


I hope I didn't forget anyone


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for frog-reason


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 11, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Thread was a good idea, but then people decided to go and vote for EVERYONE.
> 
> This is an ESSENTIALS thread, not a "hey look me and about 50 other people are in 'radioactive force' i'm going to copy a list of those people and post it so they will post me". It also isn't a "i'm not on the list so i'll post 50 people so they'll post me". It's not even a "i'll post and say how nobody posted me, in an attempt to get votes!" kind of thread.
> 
> ...


I agree, people should only vote for tempers if they have a reason.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 11, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a joke thread for stroking other tempers epenises (or is it epenii?)


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 11, 2008)

ShadowXP for Corn Porn.

TinyMonkeyT for reviewing *everything*.

Osaka for teaching me the way of the smiley.

More later prolly iono yea.


----------



## Gore (Oct 11, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> This is a joke thread for stroking other tempers epenises (or is it epenii?)



Oh, right, because when I ask for votes then receive them, I know how this person really gives a fuck.
Or when I'm one in a 30 person list.
Fuzzy warmth at critical mass!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

-1 for beve/hexane


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm tied with Hadrian; and we were both born on July 14


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 to gore because he is so cool


----------



## War (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh fuck

+1 Xcalibur

Im sry baby i 4got u plz 4giv me plz

Also

Raven Darkheart
Urza
Seven (he has nice desktops lol)
Narin


----------



## Orc (Oct 11, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Can we give -1's too?


No. I didn't create this thread to create animosity between Tempers.


----------



## War (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay lol. I was asking because psyco gave a -1 up there.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 11, 2008)

+
Xcalibur
Gaisuto
Extreme Coder
Urza


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 11, 2008)

Cochroachman
Orc
Toni Plutonij
Psycoblaster
Moozxy
Holaitsme
Shakraka
Tinymonkeyt 
ENDscape

Hmmmm. I'm missing a few....


----------



## Gore (Oct 11, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> +1 to gore because he is so cool


Ha... ha..
Deep down this makes me cry.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 to gore because he was frogs avi partner.
+1 Tropicana
+1 mei-o
+1 tinymonkeyt
+1 Darkrey
+1 endscape


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for hankchill - thanks for Rominator!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 11, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, Orc is so awesome.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 11, 2008)

im a badass. im gunna go ahead and vote for myself


Dylan + 1000000


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for holaitsme and dark night
anti beve partners


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for psycoblaster


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

You know what, I totally forgot to add DarkAura to my list.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 11, 2008)

awdogum
tinymonkeyt
ozmodchips


i forget. ill sleep on it.


----------



## Neko (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh fuck, I can't believe I forgot Xcalibur. :\

Xcalibur


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

orc
trolleydave

cant think of any more


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

Should include my favourite mods

Dice
Sinkhead

also 

EternalMyst


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 11, 2008)

tinyt just case shes a perv


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

Mods:
JPH
FAST6191
Sinkhead
dice
Costello
-------------
Non Mods:
DarthNemesis
VISHI SO FISHI


----------



## Mars (Oct 11, 2008)

B-Blue
tinymonkeyt


----------



## Mars (Oct 11, 2008)

and
WildWon
Salamantis


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for beve/hexane whichever one
because this guy makes me laugh hard XD

also +1 for tropicana since i dont think i voted him yet


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 11, 2008)

Pizzapasta
mthrnite
Noitora
Toni Plutonij
psycoblaster
Ace Gunman
B-Blue

And that's it for now, I still don't know many of you


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 11, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I vote for Bob Evil. I'm surprised he's not mentioned much.
> ...no. dont.
> QUOTE(Raven Darkheart @ Oct 11 2008, 06:20 AM) tinyt just case shes a perv


? IM the perv? lol how ironic.

i would write a list,
but then id feel bad if i forgot someone :/


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



copy the list from your topic #"post here if you are awesome"

And I wouldnt be so suprised if you were a perv.
the quiet ones usually are


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 11, 2008)

that sounds like a good idearr
cept id have to go update that list for the rest of the people that posted


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 11, 2008)

not really

just add "and i cant think of any more atm" at the bottom and promise to add more later


Also, new page. Repost of rules to remind everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





QUOTEWelcome to The Edge of the Forums.
Post your essential (favourite) Tempers in this topic and they'll be added to the list, for others to refer to when deciding which Temper's ePeen to stroke.*You may also recommend some more games in a future post but;*[*]*You must not vote for yourself, don't be a douche.*[*]You must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and;[*]You must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be see


----------



## Orc (Oct 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> that sounds like a good idearr
> cept id have to go update that list for the rest of the people that posted


No. Stupidest idea and ruins the whole point of this.
It's better if you really just thought about who you think is special in GBAtemp, just like most of those who posted here.

You know what, if you're gonna copy-paste that list, why don't you also point out "Oh I don't see my name on the list. ):".


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2008)

Orc, Heran Bago, Bonemonkey, p1ngpong, Toni, JPH, Urza, (every member of Radioactive Force), tinymonkeyt,
Maybe some more later. lol.


















ANTOLIGY


----------



## Noitora (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh no, I forgot my friend Densetsu3000.
Densetsu3000 +1


----------



## Dylan (Oct 12, 2008)

darthnemesis
toniplutonji
phychoblaster
westside
BONEMONKEY
dice
jph
dylan


i know im forgetting more but ill have to try again later


----------



## Gore (Oct 12, 2008)

Too bad there's no downvotes, although that would make it a lot harder for Orc. Plus that other reason Orc provided.
There's people I want to downvote though. Lots.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 to veho


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 for the user who's quoted in my sig.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 12, 2008)

DieForIt, TheBestNaruto101, ummm...  whoever else is on my friend list.


Not to mention X D D X . Can't forget about him.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 to Mewgia, JPH and The Worst


----------



## Gore (Oct 12, 2008)

GBAtemp has definitely forgotten the meaning of "Essential". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not just talking about this thread, all Essential threads.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 12, 2008)

every member on the list


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 12, 2008)

KIVAN + 100 FTW


----------



## amptor (Oct 12, 2008)

speechles
scubersteve
phoood
thug4l1f3
little
wilddenim
spikey
Martin
reyvgm
weaponxxx
thegame07


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

oh i forgot about AceGunman +1 to AceGunman!!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 12, 2008)

Will no-one vote for me? xD


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

I vote for Hehe Moo


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

I vote for p1ngpong


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 for da_head for me laugh a lot


----------



## xalphax (Oct 12, 2008)

im sorry i have to abstain from voting.

there are simply too much members i had to give a vote for (so in one way or the other that would make no difference, if basically anyone on the list gets a vote more.)


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 13, 2008)

If you don't vote for me I will rape your mother


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 13, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> If you don't vote for me I will rape your mother



But my mother is dead. ;_;


----------



## amptor (Oct 13, 2008)

ragone


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2008)

amptor youre forgetting me


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 13, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that just makes it easier for me to get to her!


----------



## redact (Oct 13, 2008)

jdbye


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> amptor youre forgetting me


me too amptor sir


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 13, 2008)

Votez: mercluke, [M]artin, greyhound, Minox_IX


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 13, 2008)

I am horrified that I am not on this list


----------



## Banger (Oct 13, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I am horrified that I am not on this list




I was horrified to find myself on the list.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 13, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I am horrified that I am not on this list


It's because Apple is going down.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 13, 2008)

I am going to note the first people who come to mind because if I didn't it would take me forever to make a list =o=

Costello
Shinji
mthrnite
dice
Orc
Urza
tinymonkeyt
JPH
Hadrian
Spikey
Linkiboy
Little


----------



## phoood (Oct 13, 2008)

amptooor


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn, forgot PharaohsVizier.  His reviews are (gasp) much much much better than the gbatemp ones.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 13, 2008)

beve
and hexane26


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 13, 2008)

New page. Repost of rules to remind everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUOTEWelcome to The Edge of the Forums.
Post your essential (favourite) Tempers in this topic and they'll be added to the list, for others to refer to when deciding which Temper's ePeen to stroke.*You may also recommend some more games in a future post but;*[*]*You must not vote for yourself, don't be a douche.*[*]You must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and;[*]You must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be see


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

Someone voted for me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

I vote R4man18


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay. need 18 more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ADDITION

I Vote 
P1ngpong
DSGrim
Xanth
JPH
The Worst
Narin
Rayder
Xcalibur
PharaohsVizier
Spikey (bastard)
and 
jalaneme


Cant forget Tropicana and DR Kupo


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

By the way thought I would quickly point out to the people still voting, since Orc has "quit" the forum the votes arent being counted anymore, so the poll is essentially closed now!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 14, 2008)

R4man18


----------



## Frog (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn, i just need 1 more vote.


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2008)

sigh orc has gone to who knows where...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope he comes back


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 14, 2008)

Just make a new one.
But make sure you're planning of updating it often


----------



## Noitora (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn, I'm still stuck with 8 votes


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2008)

No one has voted me yet?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 15, 2008)

i probably wouldve been in the essentials by now


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 15, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I am horrified that I am not on this list



ahhh I forgot to vote for you

+1 for DrKupo


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 15, 2008)

Noitora
playallday
Xcalibur
Mewgia
: ) (


----------



## Dylan (Oct 15, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Too bad there's no downvotes, although that would make it a lot harder for Orc. Plus that other reason Orc provided.
> There's people I want to downvote though. Lots.



yes indeed


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Amptor +1 = funny 
P1ngp0ng +1= one of the few trolls I actually like.
Hadrian +1= I like the work he puts into the site with his up and coming release threads. I also like his sense of humour.
Toni Plutonij +1= I like his posts and how friendly he is (It's getting harder to find people like this on gbatemp)
lagman +1 = I like the work he puts into the site also and i also find him amusing.
JPH +1 = I like how he does a good job as moderator even when he has quite a few haters.

I have loads more but I dont want to put to much.


----------



## Frog (Oct 24, 2008)

This thread won't be updated anymore, so i wouldn't bother posting.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mods need to close this..


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Mods need to close this..


Not until I get one vote!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadowXP
Xcalibur
mercluke
Frog

And a negative vote for p1ngpong

*is depressed he isn't on it at all*


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2008)

Omg im thegame07's favourite troll!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






One vote for playallday now someone close this!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> One vote for playallday now someone close this!


Yay!  Now the mods can close this!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

NO

I need vote


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2008)

I vote for warmijwilfaain!


Twice!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

QUOTE(' date='Oct 24 2008, 02:00 PM) NO

I need vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I vote for warmijwilfaain*





























*Not really


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2008)

I retract my warmijwilfaain votes also!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

I VOTE FOR MYSELF


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2008)

Huh I'm recommended?  You people are weird, which is why I love you.

My votes:
Cockroachman
VVoltz
Mthrnite
Lagman
Orc
Toni Plutonij
Ace Gunman

These are my ESSENTIALS, I could mention others but to me they are just recommended.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Omfg the votes arent being counted anymore since Orc ran off!

And where's my vote Hatedrian?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm thinking to count those votes.........but it's too much of a work!!
I don't know what was the last post when Orc counted.......


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Orc last edited the OP on the 11th of October, I wouldnt bother counting the votes since to be honest, this threads a mess!

Maybe start a new thread with a vote limit so people arent voting for 30 people over 6 posts or something, just to keep it orderly?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, could be better, but I'm not sure if it's worth it..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah it is kind of pointless really, everyone knows me and you would be at the top again!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yeah it is kind of pointless really, everyone knows me and you would be at the top again!








 Well, there is nothing to object!!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 26, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Orc last edited the OP on the 11th of October, I wouldnt bother counting the votes since to be honest, this threads a mess!
> 
> Maybe start a new thread with a vote limit so people arent voting for 30 people over 6 posts or something, just to keep it orderly?


lol with that rule you and toni wouldn't have so many votes


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

i vote for akiaR


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij
GameSoul
B-Blue
Noitora
Shaunj66
Triforce
Eternal Myst
Strata8
webyugioh


----------



## Frog (Nov 2, 2008)

Why are you still voting!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Why are you still voting!


He's merely longing for Orc.


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey
the worst
dylan
kanchome
uhh.. lets see
sinkhead?


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 2, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1456416:date=Oct 9 2008, 10:57 AM:name=Orc)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 9 2008, 10:57 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1456416"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><div align="center"><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Welcome to The Edge of the Forums.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></div>
<!--fonto:Times New Roman--><span style="font-family:Times New Roman"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post your essential (favourite) Tempers in this topic and they'll be added to the list, for others to refer to when deciding which Temper's ePeen to stroke.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><ol type='1'><b>You may also recommend some more games in a future post but;</b> </li><li>You must not vote for <u>yourself</u>, don't be a douche.</li><li>You must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and;</li><li>You must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.</li></ol><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f47302--><span style="color:#f47302"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#8B0000--><span style="color:#8B0000"><!--/coloro-->[<u>20+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Toni Plutonij' target=_blank title='View profile for member Toni Plutonij'}>Toni Plutonij</a> - 24</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=p1ngpong' target=_blank title='View profile for member p1ngpong'}>p1ngpong</a> - 23 googleplex</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f5d400--><span style="color:#f5d400"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5cc00--><span style="color:#f5cc00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58800--><span style="color:#f58800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#A0522D--><span style="color:#A0522D"><!--/coloro-->[<u>10+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a> - 18</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Linkiboy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Linkiboy'}>Linkiboy</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Xcalibur' target=_blank title='View profile for member Xcalibur'}>Xcalibur</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ScuberSteve' target=_blank title='View profile for member ScuberSteve'}>ScuberSteve</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=science' target=_blank title='View profile for member science'}>science</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Urza' target=_blank title='View profile for member Urza'}>Urza</a> - 14</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TrolleyDave' target=_blank title='View profile for member TrolleyDave'}>TrolleyDave</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=moozxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member moozxy'}>moozxy</a> - 12</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Costello' target=_blank title='View profile for member Costello'}>Costello</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=dice' target=_blank title='View profile for member dice'}>dice</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=mthrnite' target=_blank title='View profile for member mthrnite'}>mthrnite</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prime' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prime'}>Prime</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Narin' target=_blank title='View profile for member Narin'}>Narin</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mei-o' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mei-o'}>Mei-o</a> - 10</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ceb300--><span style="color:#ceb300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#e8c900--><span style="color:#e8c900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->[<u>5+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BoneMonkey' target=_blank title='View profile for member BoneMonkey'}>BoneMonkey</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Worst' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Worst'}>The Worst</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sinkhead' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sinkhead'}>Sinkhead</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sephi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sephi'}>Sephi</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ace Gunman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ace Gunman'}>Ace Gunman</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Frog' target=_blank title='View profile for member Frog'}>Frog</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CockroachMan' target=_blank title='View profile for member CockroachMan'}>CockroachMan</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Holaitsme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Holaitsme'}>Holaitsme</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Noitora' target=_blank title='View profile for member Noitora'}>Noitora</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=gizmo_gal' target=_blank title='View profile for member gizmo_gal'}>gizmo_gal</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Destructobot' target=_blank title='View profile for member Destructobot'}>Destructobot</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gore' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gore'}>Gore</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkRey' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkRey'}>DarkRey</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=distorted.frequency' target=_blank title='View profile for member distorted.frequency'}>distorted.frequency</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NeSchn' target=_blank title='View profile for member NeSchn'}>NeSchn</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=xalphax' target=_blank title='View profile for member xalphax'}>xalphax</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Doomsday Forte' target=_blank title='View profile for member Doomsday Forte'}>Doomsday Forte</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lagman' target=_blank title='View profile for member lagman'}>lagman</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mewgia' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mewgia'}>Mewgia</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tropicana' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tropicana'}>Tropicana</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=psycoblaster' target=_blank title='View profile for member psycoblaster'}>psycoblaster</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=thegame07' target=_blank title='View profile for member thegame07'}>thegame07</a> - 6</li><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=53229" target="_blank">[Μ]artin</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Veho' target=_blank title='View profile for member Veho'}>Veho</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Curley5959' target=_blank title='View profile for member Curley5959'}>Curley5959</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mars' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mars'}>Mars</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WildWon' target=_blank title='View profile for member WildWon'}>WildWon</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Little' target=_blank title='View profile for member Little'}>Little</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=FAST6191' target=_blank title='View profile for member FAST6191'}>FAST6191</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ENDscape' target=_blank title='View profile for member ENDscape'}>ENDscape</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member Densetsu3000'}>Densetsu3000</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Antoligy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Antoligy'}>Antoligy</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Diablo1123' target=_blank title='View profile for member Diablo1123'}>Diablo1123</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=OSW' target=_blank title='View profile for member OSW'}>OSW</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=papyrus' target=_blank title='View profile for member papyrus'}>papyrus</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Pizzaroo' target=_blank title='View profile for member Pizzaroo'}>Pizzaroo</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sir-Fritz' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sir-Fritz'}>Sir-Fritz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarthNemesis' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarthNemesis'}>DarthNemesis</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Westside' target=_blank title='View profile for member Westside'}>Westside</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=shaunj66' target=_blank title='View profile for member shaunj66'}>shaunj66</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=amptor' target=_blank title='View profile for member amptor'}>amptor</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=VVoltz' target=_blank title='View profile for member VVoltz'}>VVoltz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=greyhound' target=_blank title='View profile for member greyhound'}>greyhound</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hankchill' target=_blank title='View profile for member hankchill'}>hankchill</a> - 5</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Other Tempers:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b>[<u><5</u> votes]</b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=123Waffle101' target=_blank title='View profile for member 123Waffle101'}>123Waffle101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gman 101' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gman 101'}>Gman 101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=War' target=_blank title='View profile for member War'}>War</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Broken Skye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Broken Skye'}>Broken Skye</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Heran Bago' target=_blank title='View profile for member Heran Bago'}>Heran Bago</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Osaka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Osaka'}>Osaka</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jdbye' target=_blank title='View profile for member jdbye'}>jdbye</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Spikey' target=_blank title='View profile for member Spikey'}>Spikey</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sciezxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member sciezxy'}>sciezxy</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=miruki' target=_blank title='View profile for member miruki'}>miruki</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Teej' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Teej'}>The Teej</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kanchome' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kanchome'}>Kanchome</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jax' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jax'}>Jax</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joujoudoll' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joujoudoll'}>Joujoudoll</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prophet' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prophet'}>Prophet</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=phoood' target=_blank title='View profile for member phoood'}>phoood</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ShadowXP' target=_blank title='View profile for member ShadowXP'}>ShadowXP</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raven Darkheart' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raven Darkheart'}>Raven Darkheart</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Extreme Coder' target=_blank title='View profile for member Extreme Coder'}>Extreme Coder</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dark^'^Knight' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dark^'^Knight'}>Dark^'^Knight</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkAura' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkAura'}>DarkAura</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Awdofgum' target=_blank title='View profile for member Awdofgum'}>Awdofgum</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tshu' target=_blank title='View profile for member tshu'}>tshu</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TPi' target=_blank title='View profile for member TPi'}>TPi</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Szyslak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Szyslak'}>Szyslak</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PharaohsVizier' target=_blank title='View profile for member PharaohsVizier'}>PharaohsVizier</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ferrariman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ferrariman'}>Ferrariman</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bri' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bri'}>Bri</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DrKupo' target=_blank title='View profile for member DrKupo'}>DrKupo</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WeaponXxX' target=_blank title='View profile for member WeaponXxX'}>WeaponXxX</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Renegade_R' target=_blank title='View profile for member Renegade_R'}>Renegade_R</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Poster A' target=_blank title='View profile for member Poster A'}>Poster A</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KiVan' target=_blank title='View profile for member KiVan'}>KiVan</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jumpman17' target=_blank title='View profile for member jumpman17'}>jumpman17</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jalaneme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jalaneme'}>Jalaneme</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=fischju' target=_blank title='View profile for member fischju'}>fischju</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanas' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanas'}>Tanas</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chuckstudios' target=_blank title='View profile for member chuckstudios'}>chuckstudios</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=coolbho3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member coolbho3000'}>coolbho3000</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hiratai' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hiratai'}>Hiratai</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=podunk1269' target=_blank title='View profile for member podunk1269'}>podunk1269</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dominik93' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dominik93'}>Dominik93</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=.TakaM' target=_blank title='View profile for member .TakaM'}>.TakaM</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dirtie' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dirtie'}>Dirtie</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bob Evil' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bob Evil'}>Bob Evil</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dylan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dylan'}>Dylan</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=strata8' target=_blank title='View profile for member strata8'}>strata8</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KillerMech' target=_blank title='View profile for member KillerMech'}>KillerMech</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Myke' target=_blank title='View profile for member Myke'}>Myke</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chaotic_geo' target=_blank title='View profile for member chaotic_geo'}>chaotic_geo</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=R4man18' target=_blank title='View profile for member R4man18'}>R4man18</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member bortzANATOR'}>bortzANATOR</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=zardoz' target=_blank title='View profile for member zardoz'}>zardoz</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Count Duckula' target=_blank title='View profile for member Count Duckula'}>Count Duckula</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bangbanger' target=_blank title='View profile for member bangbanger'}>bangbanger</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=silent sniper' target=_blank title='View profile for member silent sniper'}>silent sniper</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=EmperorOfCanada' target=_blank title='View profile for member EmperorOfCanada'}>EmperorOfCanada</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hexane26' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hexane26'}>Hexane26</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=B-Blue' target=_blank title='View profile for member B-Blue'}>B-Blue</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shinji' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shinji'}>Shinji</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kryss' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kryss'}>Kryss</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HernanZh' target=_blank title='View profile for member HernanZh'}>HernanZh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Webyugioh' target=_blank title='View profile for member Webyugioh'}>Webyugioh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=deufeufeu' target=_blank title='View profile for member deufeufeu'}>deufeufeu</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Opium' target=_blank title='View profile for member Opium'}>Opium</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Upperleft' target=_blank title='View profile for member Upperleft'}>Upperleft</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Eternal Myst' target=_blank title='View profile for member Eternal Myst'}>Eternal Myst</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skawo96' target=_blank title='View profile for member skawo96'}>skawo96</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SleepyPrince' target=_blank title='View profile for member SleepyPrince'}>SleepyPrince</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Absynthe' target=_blank title='View profile for member Absynthe'}>Absynthe</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DieForIt' target=_blank title='View profile for member DieForIt'}>DieForIt</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Seven' target=_blank title='View profile for member Seven'}>Seven</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gaisuto' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gaisuto'}>Gaisuto</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shakraka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shakraka'}>Shakraka</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ozmodchips' target=_blank title='View profile for member ozmodchips'}>ozmodchips</a> - 1</li></ul><div align="center"> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/hate2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="hate2.gif" /> 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Orc' target=_blank title='View profile for member Orc'}>Orc</a> - 1 billion</div><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Sephi (Dec 15, 2008)

NekoLeah
Prime
Xcalibur
JPH
dice
Costello
Orc
ScuberSteve
Salamantis
Minox_IX
Mercluke
Toni Plutonij
Hadrian
ShadowXP
seedvt
Linear
Sir-Fritz
DieForIt
Locotes
science
Moozxy
Little
Ferrarinoobman
Spikey
chuckstudios
SonicSlasher
Jdbye
mthrnite
shaunj66
Doomsday Forte
Eternal Myst
B-Blue
GameSoul
tinymonkeyt
spinal_cord
Tropicana
Mei-o
TrolleyDave
Thug4L1f3
Linkiboy
greyhound
p1ngpong
.Takam
Narin
OSW
hankchill
lagman
sinkhead
Noitora
UpperLeft
WildWon
iNFiNiTY
Extreme Coder
NeSchn
PizzaPasta
Densetsu3000
Talaria
JKR Firefox
Awdofgum
[M]artin
Pizzaroo
DanTheManMS

I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Orc Orc!! come and update the list!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Come on update the list, I'm on the recommended tempers now!


----------



## Sephi (Dec 15, 2008)

forgot a few people

Amptor
Speechless
Kiczek
fischju
warmijwilfaain
bonemonkey
the worst
Haruhi
Law
Gizmo_Gal
Destructobuttbot
cockroachman
Gore
xalphax
veho
FAST6191
Westside
psycoblaster
DrKupo
WeaponXxX
Heran Bago
Broken Skye

pretty sure this is most of them.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

I vote for Tall Alien!


----------



## Frog (Dec 15, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Come on update the list, I'm on the recommended tempers now!


I think it would be easier to start again.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2008)

Orc


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna get half of my votes from the radioactive force this time, It's good now!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 15, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I vote for Tall Alien!



*smack*


----------



## Frog (Dec 15, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you people aren't going to "forget" to vote for me this time!


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1456416:date=Oct 9 2008, 04:57 AM:name=Orc)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 9 2008, 04:57 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1456416"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><div align="center"><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Welcome to The Edge of the Forums.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></div>
<!--fonto:Times New Roman--><span style="font-family:Times New Roman"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post your essential (favourite) Tempers in this topic and they'll be added to the list, for others to refer to when deciding which Temper's ePeen to stroke.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><ol type='1'><b>You may also recommend some more games in a future post but;</b> </li><li>You must not vote for <u>yourself</u>, don't be a douche.</li><li>You must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and;</li><li>You must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.</li></ol><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f47302--><span style="color:#f47302"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#8B0000--><span style="color:#8B0000"><!--/coloro-->[<u>20+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=playallday' target=_blank title='View profile for member playallday'}>playallday</a> - 24,000</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Toni Plutonij' target=_blank title='View profile for member Toni Plutonij'}>Toni Plutonij</a> - 24</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=p1ngpong' target=_blank title='View profile for member p1ngpong'}>p1ngpong</a> - 23</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f5d400--><span style="color:#f5d400"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5cc00--><span style="color:#f5cc00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58800--><span style="color:#f58800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#A0522D--><span style="color:#A0522D"><!--/coloro-->[<u>10+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a> - 18</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Linkiboy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Linkiboy'}>Linkiboy</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Xcalibur' target=_blank title='View profile for member Xcalibur'}>Xcalibur</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ScuberSteve' target=_blank title='View profile for member ScuberSteve'}>ScuberSteve</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=science' target=_blank title='View profile for member science'}>science</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Urza' target=_blank title='View profile for member Urza'}>Urza</a> - 14</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TrolleyDave' target=_blank title='View profile for member TrolleyDave'}>TrolleyDave</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=moozxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member moozxy'}>moozxy</a> - 12</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Costello' target=_blank title='View profile for member Costello'}>Costello</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=dice' target=_blank title='View profile for member dice'}>dice</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=mthrnite' target=_blank title='View profile for member mthrnite'}>mthrnite</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prime' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prime'}>Prime</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Narin' target=_blank title='View profile for member Narin'}>Narin</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mei-o' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mei-o'}>Mei-o</a> - 10</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ceb300--><span style="color:#ceb300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#e8c900--><span style="color:#e8c900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->[<u>5+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BoneMonkey' target=_blank title='View profile for member BoneMonkey'}>BoneMonkey</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Worst' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Worst'}>The Worst</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sinkhead' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sinkhead'}>Sinkhead</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sephi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sephi'}>Sephi</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ace Gunman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ace Gunman'}>Ace Gunman</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Frog' target=_blank title='View profile for member Frog'}>Frog</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CockroachMan' target=_blank title='View profile for member CockroachMan'}>CockroachMan</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Holaitsme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Holaitsme'}>Holaitsme</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Noitora' target=_blank title='View profile for member Noitora'}>Noitora</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=gizmo_gal' target=_blank title='View profile for member gizmo_gal'}>gizmo_gal</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Destructobot' target=_blank title='View profile for member Destructobot'}>Destructobot</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gore' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gore'}>Gore</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkRey' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkRey'}>DarkRey</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=distorted.frequency' target=_blank title='View profile for member distorted.frequency'}>distorted.frequency</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NeSchn' target=_blank title='View profile for member NeSchn'}>NeSchn</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=xalphax' target=_blank title='View profile for member xalphax'}>xalphax</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Doomsday Forte' target=_blank title='View profile for member Doomsday Forte'}>Doomsday Forte</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lagman' target=_blank title='View profile for member lagman'}>lagman</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mewgia' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mewgia'}>Mewgia</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tropicana' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tropicana'}>Tropicana</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=psycoblaster' target=_blank title='View profile for member psycoblaster'}>psycoblaster</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=thegame07' target=_blank title='View profile for member thegame07'}>thegame07</a> - 6</li><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=53229" target="_blank">[Μ]artin</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Veho' target=_blank title='View profile for member Veho'}>Veho</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Curley5959' target=_blank title='View profile for member Curley5959'}>Curley5959</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mars' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mars'}>Mars</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WildWon' target=_blank title='View profile for member WildWon'}>WildWon</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Little' target=_blank title='View profile for member Little'}>Little</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=FAST6191' target=_blank title='View profile for member FAST6191'}>FAST6191</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ENDscape' target=_blank title='View profile for member ENDscape'}>ENDscape</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member Densetsu3000'}>Densetsu3000</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Antoligy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Antoligy'}>Antoligy</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Diablo1123' target=_blank title='View profile for member Diablo1123'}>Diablo1123</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=OSW' target=_blank title='View profile for member OSW'}>OSW</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=papyrus' target=_blank title='View profile for member papyrus'}>papyrus</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Pizzaroo' target=_blank title='View profile for member Pizzaroo'}>Pizzaroo</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sir-Fritz' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sir-Fritz'}>Sir-Fritz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarthNemesis' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarthNemesis'}>DarthNemesis</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Westside' target=_blank title='View profile for member Westside'}>Westside</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=shaunj66' target=_blank title='View profile for member shaunj66'}>shaunj66</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=amptor' target=_blank title='View profile for member amptor'}>amptor</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=VVoltz' target=_blank title='View profile for member VVoltz'}>VVoltz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=greyhound' target=_blank title='View profile for member greyhound'}>greyhound</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hankchill' target=_blank title='View profile for member hankchill'}>hankchill</a> - 5</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Other Tempers:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b>[<u><5</u> votes]</b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=123Waffle101' target=_blank title='View profile for member 123Waffle101'}>123Waffle101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gman 101' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gman 101'}>Gman 101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=War' target=_blank title='View profile for member War'}>War</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Broken Skye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Broken Skye'}>Broken Skye</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Heran Bago' target=_blank title='View profile for member Heran Bago'}>Heran Bago</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Osaka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Osaka'}>Osaka</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jdbye' target=_blank title='View profile for member jdbye'}>jdbye</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Spikey' target=_blank title='View profile for member Spikey'}>Spikey</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sciezxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member sciezxy'}>sciezxy</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=miruki' target=_blank title='View profile for member miruki'}>miruki</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Teej' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Teej'}>The Teej</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kanchome' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kanchome'}>Kanchome</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jax' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jax'}>Jax</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joujoudoll' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joujoudoll'}>Joujoudoll</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prophet' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prophet'}>Prophet</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=phoood' target=_blank title='View profile for member phoood'}>phoood</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ShadowXP' target=_blank title='View profile for member ShadowXP'}>ShadowXP</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raven Darkheart' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raven Darkheart'}>Raven Darkheart</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Extreme Coder' target=_blank title='View profile for member Extreme Coder'}>Extreme Coder</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dark^'^Knight' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dark^'^Knight'}>Dark^'^Knight</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkAura' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkAura'}>DarkAura</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Awdofgum' target=_blank title='View profile for member Awdofgum'}>Awdofgum</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tshu' target=_blank title='View profile for member tshu'}>tshu</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TPi' target=_blank title='View profile for member TPi'}>TPi</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Szyslak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Szyslak'}>Szyslak</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PharaohsVizier' target=_blank title='View profile for member PharaohsVizier'}>PharaohsVizier</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ferrariman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ferrariman'}>Ferrariman</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bri' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bri'}>Bri</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DrKupo' target=_blank title='View profile for member DrKupo'}>DrKupo</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WeaponXxX' target=_blank title='View profile for member WeaponXxX'}>WeaponXxX</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Renegade_R' target=_blank title='View profile for member Renegade_R'}>Renegade_R</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Poster A' target=_blank title='View profile for member Poster A'}>Poster A</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KiVan' target=_blank title='View profile for member KiVan'}>KiVan</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jumpman17' target=_blank title='View profile for member jumpman17'}>jumpman17</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jalaneme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jalaneme'}>Jalaneme</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=fischju' target=_blank title='View profile for member fischju'}>fischju</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanas' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanas'}>Tanas</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chuckstudios' target=_blank title='View profile for member chuckstudios'}>chuckstudios</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=coolbho3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member coolbho3000'}>coolbho3000</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hiratai' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hiratai'}>Hiratai</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=podunk1269' target=_blank title='View profile for member podunk1269'}>podunk1269</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dominik93' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dominik93'}>Dominik93</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=.TakaM' target=_blank title='View profile for member .TakaM'}>.TakaM</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dirtie' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dirtie'}>Dirtie</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bob Evil' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bob Evil'}>Bob Evil</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dylan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dylan'}>Dylan</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=strata8' target=_blank title='View profile for member strata8'}>strata8</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KillerMech' target=_blank title='View profile for member KillerMech'}>KillerMech</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Myke' target=_blank title='View profile for member Myke'}>Myke</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chaotic_geo' target=_blank title='View profile for member chaotic_geo'}>chaotic_geo</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=R4man18' target=_blank title='View profile for member R4man18'}>R4man18</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member bortzANATOR'}>bortzANATOR</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=zardoz' target=_blank title='View profile for member zardoz'}>zardoz</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Count Duckula' target=_blank title='View profile for member Count Duckula'}>Count Duckula</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bangbanger' target=_blank title='View profile for member bangbanger'}>bangbanger</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=silent sniper' target=_blank title='View profile for member silent sniper'}>silent sniper</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=EmperorOfCanada' target=_blank title='View profile for member EmperorOfCanada'}>EmperorOfCanada</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hexane26' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hexane26'}>Hexane26</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=B-Blue' target=_blank title='View profile for member B-Blue'}>B-Blue</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shinji' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shinji'}>Shinji</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kryss' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kryss'}>Kryss</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HernanZh' target=_blank title='View profile for member HernanZh'}>HernanZh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Webyugioh' target=_blank title='View profile for member Webyugioh'}>Webyugioh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=deufeufeu' target=_blank title='View profile for member deufeufeu'}>deufeufeu</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Opium' target=_blank title='View profile for member Opium'}>Opium</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Upperleft' target=_blank title='View profile for member Upperleft'}>Upperleft</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Eternal Myst' target=_blank title='View profile for member Eternal Myst'}>Eternal Myst</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skawo96' target=_blank title='View profile for member skawo96'}>skawo96</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SleepyPrince' target=_blank title='View profile for member SleepyPrince'}>SleepyPrince</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Absynthe' target=_blank title='View profile for member Absynthe'}>Absynthe</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DieForIt' target=_blank title='View profile for member DieForIt'}>DieForIt</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Seven' target=_blank title='View profile for member Seven'}>Seven</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gaisuto' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gaisuto'}>Gaisuto</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shakraka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shakraka'}>Shakraka</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ozmodchips' target=_blank title='View profile for member ozmodchips'}>ozmodchips</a> - 1</li></ul><div align="center"> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/hate2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="hate2.gif" /> 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Orc' target=_blank title='View profile for member Orc'}>Orc</a> - 33</div><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Updated.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2008)

CockroachMan only 9 but Prime 10?

Are you shitting me?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> CockroachMan only 9 but Prime 10?


CockroachMan+1000
Also if it's updated why the heck do I still have 8 votes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prime 9 votes....
Something smells fishy....


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

l3sp0ng -1000


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

I went through all those 19 pages to count my votes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, I'm really bored.
I have 13 (with radioactive force votes)
We should create a new topic


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 16, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1634299:date=Dec 16 2008, 03:09 AM:name=playallday)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(playallday @ Dec 16 2008, 03:09 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1634299"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1456416:date=Oct 9 2008, 04:57 AM:name=Orc)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 9 2008, 04:57 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1456416"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><div align="center"><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Welcome to The Edge of the Forums.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></div>
<!--fonto:Times New Roman--><span style="font-family:Times New Roman"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post your essential (favourite) Tempers in this topic and they'll be added to the list, for others to refer to when deciding which Temper's ePeen to stroke.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><ol type='1'><b>You may also recommend some more games in a future post but;</b> </li><li>You must not vote for <u>yourself</u>, don't be a douche.</li><li>You must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and;</li><li>You must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.</li></ol><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f47302--><span style="color:#f47302"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#ea1410--><span style="color:#ea1410"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ec220e--><span style="color:#ec220e"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ed2f0c--><span style="color:#ed2f0c"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ee3d0a--><span style="color:#ee3d0a"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f04a08--><span style="color:#f04a08"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f15806--><span style="color:#f15806"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f26504--><span style="color:#f26504"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#8B0000--><span style="color:#8B0000"><!--/coloro-->[<u>20+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=agentgamma' target=_blank title='View profile for member agentgamma'}>agentgamma</a> - 160,000</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=playallday' target=_blank title='View profile for member playallday'}>playallday</a> - 24,000</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Toni Plutonij' target=_blank title='View profile for member Toni Plutonij'}>Toni Plutonij</a> - 24</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=p1ngpong' target=_blank title='View profile for member p1ngpong'}>p1ngpong</a> - 23</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#f5d400--><span style="color:#f5d400"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5cc00--><span style="color:#f5cc00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58800--><span style="color:#f58800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f58000--><span style="color:#f58000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#f59100--><span style="color:#f59100"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f59900--><span style="color:#f59900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5a200--><span style="color:#f5a200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5aa00--><span style="color:#f5aa00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5b200--><span style="color:#f5b200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5bb00--><span style="color:#f5bb00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#f5c300--><span style="color:#f5c300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#A0522D--><span style="color:#A0522D"><!--/coloro-->[<u>10+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a> - 18</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Linkiboy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Linkiboy'}>Linkiboy</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Xcalibur' target=_blank title='View profile for member Xcalibur'}>Xcalibur</a> - 16</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ScuberSteve' target=_blank title='View profile for member ScuberSteve'}>ScuberSteve</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=science' target=_blank title='View profile for member science'}>science</a> - 15</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Urza' target=_blank title='View profile for member Urza'}>Urza</a> - 14</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TrolleyDave' target=_blank title='View profile for member TrolleyDave'}>TrolleyDave</a> - 13</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=moozxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member moozxy'}>moozxy</a> - 12</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Costello' target=_blank title='View profile for member Costello'}>Costello</a> - 11</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=dice' target=_blank title='View profile for member dice'}>dice</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=mthrnite' target=_blank title='View profile for member mthrnite'}>mthrnite</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prime' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prime'}>Prime</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Narin' target=_blank title='View profile for member Narin'}>Narin</a> - 10</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mei-o' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mei-o'}>Mei-o</a> - 10</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ceb300--><span style="color:#ceb300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#e8c900--><span style="color:#e8c900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#b59c00--><span style="color:#b59c00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9b8600--><span style="color:#9b8600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#817000--><span style="color:#817000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#675900--><span style="color:#675900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4d4300--><span style="color:#4d4300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#342d00--><span style="color:#342d00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1a1600--><span style="color:#1a1600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->[<u>5+</u> votes]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BoneMonkey' target=_blank title='View profile for member BoneMonkey'}>BoneMonkey</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Worst' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Worst'}>The Worst</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sinkhead' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sinkhead'}>Sinkhead</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sephi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sephi'}>Sephi</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ace Gunman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ace Gunman'}>Ace Gunman</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Frog' target=_blank title='View profile for member Frog'}>Frog</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CockroachMan' target=_blank title='View profile for member CockroachMan'}>CockroachMan</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Holaitsme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Holaitsme'}>Holaitsme</a> - 9</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Noitora' target=_blank title='View profile for member Noitora'}>Noitora</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=gizmo_gal' target=_blank title='View profile for member gizmo_gal'}>gizmo_gal</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Destructobot' target=_blank title='View profile for member Destructobot'}>Destructobot</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gore' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gore'}>Gore</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkRey' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkRey'}>DarkRey</a> - 8</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=distorted.frequency' target=_blank title='View profile for member distorted.frequency'}>distorted.frequency</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NeSchn' target=_blank title='View profile for member NeSchn'}>NeSchn</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=xalphax' target=_blank title='View profile for member xalphax'}>xalphax</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Doomsday Forte' target=_blank title='View profile for member Doomsday Forte'}>Doomsday Forte</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lagman' target=_blank title='View profile for member lagman'}>lagman</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mewgia' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mewgia'}>Mewgia</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tropicana' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tropicana'}>Tropicana</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=psycoblaster' target=_blank title='View profile for member psycoblaster'}>psycoblaster</a> - 7</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=thegame07' target=_blank title='View profile for member thegame07'}>thegame07</a> - 6</li><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=53229" target="_blank">[Μ]artin</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Veho' target=_blank title='View profile for member Veho'}>Veho</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Curley5959' target=_blank title='View profile for member Curley5959'}>Curley5959</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mars' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mars'}>Mars</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WildWon' target=_blank title='View profile for member WildWon'}>WildWon</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Little' target=_blank title='View profile for member Little'}>Little</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=FAST6191' target=_blank title='View profile for member FAST6191'}>FAST6191</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ENDscape' target=_blank title='View profile for member ENDscape'}>ENDscape</a> - 6</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member Densetsu3000'}>Densetsu3000</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Antoligy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Antoligy'}>Antoligy</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Diablo1123' target=_blank title='View profile for member Diablo1123'}>Diablo1123</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=OSW' target=_blank title='View profile for member OSW'}>OSW</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=papyrus' target=_blank title='View profile for member papyrus'}>papyrus</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Pizzaroo' target=_blank title='View profile for member Pizzaroo'}>Pizzaroo</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sir-Fritz' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sir-Fritz'}>Sir-Fritz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarthNemesis' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarthNemesis'}>DarthNemesis</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=raulpica' target=_blank title='View profile for member raulpica'}>raulpica</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Westside' target=_blank title='View profile for member Westside'}>Westside</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=shaunj66' target=_blank title='View profile for member shaunj66'}>shaunj66</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=amptor' target=_blank title='View profile for member amptor'}>amptor</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=VVoltz' target=_blank title='View profile for member VVoltz'}>VVoltz</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=greyhound' target=_blank title='View profile for member greyhound'}>greyhound</a> - 5</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hankchill' target=_blank title='View profile for member hankchill'}>hankchill</a> - 5</li></ul><ul><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->Other Tempers:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <b>[<u><5</u> votes]</b></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=123Waffle101' target=_blank title='View profile for member 123Waffle101'}>123Waffle101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gman 101' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gman 101'}>Gman 101</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=War' target=_blank title='View profile for member War'}>War</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Broken Skye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Broken Skye'}>Broken Skye</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Heran Bago' target=_blank title='View profile for member Heran Bago'}>Heran Bago</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Osaka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Osaka'}>Osaka</a> - 4</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jdbye' target=_blank title='View profile for member jdbye'}>jdbye</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Spikey' target=_blank title='View profile for member Spikey'}>Spikey</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=sciezxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member sciezxy'}>sciezxy</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=miruki' target=_blank title='View profile for member miruki'}>miruki</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Teej' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Teej'}>The Teej</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kanchome' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kanchome'}>Kanchome</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jax' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jax'}>Jax</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joujoudoll' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joujoudoll'}>Joujoudoll</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prophet' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prophet'}>Prophet</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=phoood' target=_blank title='View profile for member phoood'}>phoood</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PizzaPasta' target=_blank title='View profile for member PizzaPasta'}>PizzaPasta</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ShadowXP' target=_blank title='View profile for member ShadowXP'}>ShadowXP</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raven Darkheart' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raven Darkheart'}>Raven Darkheart</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Extreme Coder' target=_blank title='View profile for member Extreme Coder'}>Extreme Coder</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dark^'^Knight' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dark^'^Knight'}>Dark^'^Knight</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkAura' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkAura'}>DarkAura</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Awdofgum' target=_blank title='View profile for member Awdofgum'}>Awdofgum</a> - 3</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tshu' target=_blank title='View profile for member tshu'}>tshu</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TPi' target=_blank title='View profile for member TPi'}>TPi</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Szyslak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Szyslak'}>Szyslak</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=PharaohsVizier' target=_blank title='View profile for member PharaohsVizier'}>PharaohsVizier</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ferrariman' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ferrariman'}>Ferrariman</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bri' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bri'}>Bri</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DrKupo' target=_blank title='View profile for member DrKupo'}>DrKupo</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WeaponXxX' target=_blank title='View profile for member WeaponXxX'}>WeaponXxX</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Renegade_R' target=_blank title='View profile for member Renegade_R'}>Renegade_R</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Poster A' target=_blank title='View profile for member Poster A'}>Poster A</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KiVan' target=_blank title='View profile for member KiVan'}>KiVan</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jumpman17' target=_blank title='View profile for member jumpman17'}>jumpman17</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Jalaneme' target=_blank title='View profile for member Jalaneme'}>Jalaneme</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=fischju' target=_blank title='View profile for member fischju'}>fischju</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanas' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanas'}>Tanas</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chuckstudios' target=_blank title='View profile for member chuckstudios'}>chuckstudios</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=coolbho3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member coolbho3000'}>coolbho3000</a> - 2</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hiratai' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hiratai'}>Hiratai</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=podunk1269' target=_blank title='View profile for member podunk1269'}>podunk1269</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dominik93' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dominik93'}>Dominik93</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=.TakaM' target=_blank title='View profile for member .TakaM'}>.TakaM</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dirtie' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dirtie'}>Dirtie</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bob Evil' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bob Evil'}>Bob Evil</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dylan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dylan'}>Dylan</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=strata8' target=_blank title='View profile for member strata8'}>strata8</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KillerMech' target=_blank title='View profile for member KillerMech'}>KillerMech</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Myke' target=_blank title='View profile for member Myke'}>Myke</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chaotic_geo' target=_blank title='View profile for member chaotic_geo'}>chaotic_geo</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=R4man18' target=_blank title='View profile for member R4man18'}>R4man18</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member bortzANATOR'}>bortzANATOR</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=zardoz' target=_blank title='View profile for member zardoz'}>zardoz</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Count Duckula' target=_blank title='View profile for member Count Duckula'}>Count Duckula</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bangbanger' target=_blank title='View profile for member bangbanger'}>bangbanger</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=silent sniper' target=_blank title='View profile for member silent sniper'}>silent sniper</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=EmperorOfCanada' target=_blank title='View profile for member EmperorOfCanada'}>EmperorOfCanada</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hexane26' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hexane26'}>Hexane26</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=B-Blue' target=_blank title='View profile for member B-Blue'}>B-Blue</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shinji' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shinji'}>Shinji</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Kryss' target=_blank title='View profile for member Kryss'}>Kryss</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HernanZh' target=_blank title='View profile for member HernanZh'}>HernanZh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Webyugioh' target=_blank title='View profile for member Webyugioh'}>Webyugioh</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=deufeufeu' target=_blank title='View profile for member deufeufeu'}>deufeufeu</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Opium' target=_blank title='View profile for member Opium'}>Opium</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Upperleft' target=_blank title='View profile for member Upperleft'}>Upperleft</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Eternal Myst' target=_blank title='View profile for member Eternal Myst'}>Eternal Myst</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skawo96' target=_blank title='View profile for member skawo96'}>skawo96</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SleepyPrince' target=_blank title='View profile for member SleepyPrince'}>SleepyPrince</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Absynthe' target=_blank title='View profile for member Absynthe'}>Absynthe</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DieForIt' target=_blank title='View profile for member DieForIt'}>DieForIt</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Seven' target=_blank title='View profile for member Seven'}>Seven</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gaisuto' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gaisuto'}>Gaisuto</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shakraka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shakraka'}>Shakraka</a> - 1</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ozmodchips' target=_blank title='View profile for member ozmodchips'}>ozmodchips</a> - 1</li></ul><div align="center"> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/hate2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="hate2.gif" /> 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Orc' target=_blank title='View profile for member Orc'}>Orc</a> - 33</div><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Updated.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Updated.


----------

